# What OBD protocol does the '97 Altima use?



## rememberthe8bit (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been looking to hook up my Arduino to monitor my car via OBD. While I have an OBD-II bluetooth adapter, I'm looking for a more permanent in-dash solution. My current problem is that I don't know what OBD protocol it uses... (SAE seems unlikely, ISO 9141-2 seems to be the most likely according to Google, Wikipedia, and OBDII.com)


----------

